# Free download horror theme music from DEATHNOTES - the new CD for Halloween 2017



## SAMHAYNES (May 22, 2012)

Hi Everyone
We are very proud to announce that the new Sam Haynes Halloween Horror soundtrack album will be out Halloween 2017.

DEATHNOTES is our 10th studio album and marks our 5 year anniversary in the haunt music industry. Celebrate with us this Halloween and preview a new track now on this Youtube video. We can't wait for you to hear it. Please comment, share and let us know what you think. We woudl appreciate it

You can download this new Haunt theme for FREE here: https://samhaynes1.bandcamp.com/track/deathnotes-halloween-2017-preview
- Sam 

www.musicforhalloween.co.uk 
www.samhaynes1.bandcamp.com


----------



## morlock (Jul 28, 2017)

Dang! I just got to this forum and now I'm utterly overwhelmed by this! I keep thinking I don't need anymore Halloween style music, but I love this. Now how to get a physical copy is the question...


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

Morlock, click on Sam Haynes bandcamp link and you will see that the track is available with a name your price option. You can enter 0 and a link to the track will be sent to your email. If I remember right, bandcamp gives you several download formats to choose from. After you download the track, you can burn it to CD if you like. 

Sam Haynes does have several albums available on CD also. He's really great to provide links to his new tracks here too!


----------



## morlock (Jul 28, 2017)

Thank you! (And by the way, lovely quote!) /\^._.^/\


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

You're welcome. Glad I could help and thanks.


----------



## SAMHAYNES (May 22, 2012)

thanks very kind of you Morlock I'm glad you like it!!! I try to make haunt music that is a little different to the standard stuff....
there should be two mixes of this track on the bandcamp page, as well as a couple of new tracks from the next CD. Thanks Lizzie Borden for sharing it!

Sam


----------



## morlock (Jul 28, 2017)

Oh sure. Is there any postal address to order from? I'm better at that. (Though care needs to be taken. We've been building these rather Roman style columns of CDs accumulating in front of the stereo for lack of shelf space around here. *blush*)


----------

